

Show HN: Gucci.com website design - davideberardi

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gucci.com&#x2F;it&#x2F;home
&quot;
Gucci generated about € 4.2 billion in revenue worldwide in 2008 according to BusinessWeek magazine and climbed to 41st position in the magazine&#x27;s annual 2009 &quot;Top Global 100 Brands&quot; chart created by Interbrand.
&quot;<p>Why the hell is this website designed like the 90s?
======
feroz1
Seen worse - [http://www.fabricland.co.uk/](http://www.fabricland.co.uk/) !

------
kngspook
What's being shown here...?

------
greenpizza13
It could be worse.

------
fiatjaf
It isn't.

------
stockkid
looks okay to me.

